# Willow and Essmie - 5 month old DSH sweethearts! - Fostered in London



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Willow and Essmie are beautiful 5 month old Domestic Short Hair females. They have been fully vaccinated and spayed. Willow would like to be homed with Essmie.

*Willow*








Willow is an extremely lovely cuddly girl, she will come and sit on your lap and fall asleep in your arms. She loves to follow me around the house. She is playful but not manic -she likes her cuddles more. She isn't shy at all and will let you know when it's cuddle time. She would do better in a home when someone is around part of the day - she wouldn't be good with 9 hours left alone.
At night she likes to snuggle in one of the cat beds near someone. She has a slight dog mentality in the sense she wants to be with you most of the time. She loves to be picked up and will sometimes ask you to by staring up at you.

*Essmie*
















Here's what her fosterer has to say about her:
When you first meet Essmie she is quiet and tries not to make a fuss although 2 mins later she wanted strokes and cuddles! She is very loving and always wants attention when you walk in the room - she will roll over and give you her belly for a stroke. Essmie is actually a bit more manic than Willow, she loves to play and run around but like willow she will always drop anything she's doing for cuddles, she will purr the second you pick her up or give her strokes. I think she would do ok with kids, but only ones that can be trusted not to be rough she would not do well with younger kids as noise does freak her out a bit.
Essmie also likes to crawl onto your lap any chance she gets, she loves sleeping on the bed and in the cats baskets, she needs a lot of attention more so than Willow but that is because she is just coming out of her shell. Essmie is very sweet and loves Willow showing her affection all the time, she will stay close to you like Willow on the couch or bedroom but is more wary so won't follow you till she has got comfortable.

This pair are on foster in London but we home across the UK
If you're interested in adopting Essmie and Willow, please read our adoption guidelines; Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk Before completing a pre adoption form; https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGJVZGdSaGZqNHdySUpoNWFvTUtlQ1E6MQ


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This pair have now found a home


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Good, am so glad x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That didnt take long did it?  :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news


----------

